# Tire size compatibility



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will be racing the Rouge Roubaix this year which is a 100 mile jaunt through the backwoods of Louisiana and Mississippi. I am interested in finding out the largest and best tire combination for the race.

I had three tires in mind:

1. Vittoria Open Pave Evo CG 700x24c
2. Challenge Parigi Roubaix 700x27c
3. Hutchinson Intensive 700x25c

I ride a 2010 Cannondale Six Carbon. Would I have fit issues with any of these tires?? Was thinking the Challenge Roubaix's were probably pushing it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Only way to be sure is to mount a set and pump 'em up.

I use Conti 25's all the time and have plenty of room leftover (Caad7)

Talking to guys who've done RR, 25's should be fine. Tip: use high pressure, not low, to prevent pinchflats on the gravel.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! Going to go with the Pave's I think.....going to pic up a cheap set of open pro's as well so I don't mess up my Ksyriums.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Wisely chosen.
Was doing a lot of gravel roads this summer on Conti GP 4 Season 25mm. 
In my experience "normal" pressure, ref. the Michelin tire pressure guide is fine.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually, may do a Stan's tubeless conversion on the Open Pro's and run Hutchinson Intensive Road Tubeless......that would eliminate the pinch flat issue.

Anyone have any experience with a similar set-up?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I haven't.
But I think you should know that the Intensive's actual with has been reported as barely wider than 23mm.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I've run the Open Pave on my CAAD10 with no issues. They really are a big 24 mm. They are decently tough too. They ride great too.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

kbwh said:


> I haven't.
> But I think you should know that the Intensive's actual with has been reported as barely wider than 23mm.


Hmmm......good point, I think I remember seeing that somewhere. Do you think the lower pressure I could run them would make up for the width?? I guess I could just run the Pave's......


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, if the Six is anything like the Supersix then 25's are a tight fit in the front on that frame. You will most likely scratch the heck out of the underside of the fork from scrapes from rocks and road debris if you use 25's. Larger sizes might not even fit. Even if the 25's fit, if its tight, any wheel untruing will end your ride. 

My recommendation would be to go with road tubeless with a Hutchinson Fusion 3 (23) or Intensive (25, if it fits) or something similar.

My setup is a 2011 Supersix, Fulcrum Racing 1 2-way fit wheels with Fusion 3's tubeless. Even though they are 23's they are MUCH more comfortable than standard tires and they grip much better on bad roads. I use them at 100psi (im 180 lbs) but if you are lighter then 90 psi is doable.

I saw the video of the race you plan to race and man, the nasty roads might do a number on wheels. I would not take an expensive wheelset to that race. A standard 32h setup converted tubeless like you suggested should be perfect. (open pro, shimano hubs, 14/15 spokes nothing fancy)


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks sneaky.....I've got four choices for wheels. Open Pro CD 32/32 w/Michelin Pro Race 3 (may run tubeless w/Fusions or Intensives), Shimano RS10's w/Gatorskins 23c, Mavic Ksyrium w/Hutchison Fusion Tubeless, Shimano Dura Ace C50's w/Vredestein Fortezza's. 

Obviously the choice is between the OP's and the RS10's. I was thinking that I may actually use the RS10's as I could thrash them and not care.....but I was concerned about the comfort/durability of the lower spoke count. I am rather fond of the look of the Open Pros and would hate to ruin the ceramic finish.


----------



## Doctor Mabuse (Jan 17, 2011)

I have Conti 25s on my Six Carbon6 2010 and they fit, anything larger than that I would have my doubts.

Clearance is limited so it's true that at the first sign of wet mud, crud can accumulate and dry on the underside of the front fork to the point where it can scrape against the tyre.

Dental floss is a good tool for cleaning that particular section of the bike!


----------

